# Enduro Rennen 2023



## Fleissig87 (16. September 2022)

Welche jedermann Enduro Rennen wird es 2023 geben ?


----------



## palatinmartin (20. September 2022)

*Veröffentlichte Termine:*
_edit: wird fortlaufend aktualisiert. Neue Termine gerne im Thread posten, werden dann hier eingetragen_

*26.* März: Toscano Enduro Series, Castiglione della Pescaia (IT)

*1./2*. April: SloEnduro Kamplc, Ajdovščina (SI)
*16.* April: Toscano Enduro Series, Campo nell'Elba (IT)
*22. *April: Bike the Rock, Heubach (DE)
*22./23.* April: SloEnduro Borovci, Ilirska Bistrica (SI)
*23.* April: Belgian Enduro Cup, Chaudfontaine (BE)
*29./30. *April: bike Festival Riva (IT)

*5.-7. *Mai: Chili Enduro Series, Sušice (CZ)
*6./7. *Mai: Blinduro, Lipno (CZ)
*7.* Mai: Toscano Enduro Series, Vaiano (IT)
*13/14.* Mai: Belgian Enduro Cup, Remouxchamps (BE)
*13/14.* Mai: SloEnduro Perkmandeljc, Mežica (SI)
*16.-20. *Mai: Trans Madeira (PT)
*18.-21.* Mai: Dirtmasters Enduro Challenge, Winterberg (DE)
*19.* Mai: Enduro de Saint Nizier (FR)
*20./21.* Mai: Enduro du Vercors (FR)
*21. *Mai: bike components Enduro, Sainte Marie aux Mines (FR)
*21. *Mai: Toscano Enduro Series, Pistoia (IT)
*26.-28.* Mai: Enduro Race Kouty (CZ)
*27./28.* Mai: Bike Festival Willingen (DE)
*27./28.* Mai: SloEnduro Cilenca, Zagorje ob Savi (SI)

*3./4.* Juni: EWS Finale Ligure (IT)
*10./11.* Juni: SloEnduro Trbovlje, Trbovlje (SI)
*11./12. *Juni: bike components Enduro of Semoy (Hautes Rivières) (FR)
*15.-18.* Juni: EWS Leogang (AT)
*16./17. *Juni: Enduro One, Trieb bei Lichtenfels (DE)
*17./18.* Juni: Blinduro, Léto (CZ)
*17./18.* Juni: Swiss Enduro Series, Leukerbad (CH)
*20.-25.* Juni: Stone King Rally (FR/IT)
*23.-25.* Juni: FOX Enduro Race Klínovec (CZ)
*24./25.* Juni: Enduro One, Rossbach im Spessart (DE)
*24./25.* Juni: EWS Val di Fassa (IT)
*24./25. *Juni: SloEnduro Krokar, Dobrna (SI)

*1. *Juli: Inselsberg Enduro, Bad Tabarz (DE)
*1.* Juli: Belgian Enduro Cup, Esneux (BE)
*8./9.* Juli: Vars MTB TeamUp Enduro (FR)
*21.-23.* Juli: Enduro Race Kralicak (CZ)
*22./23.* Juli: Enduro des Belleville (FR)
*23.* Juli: Toscano Enduro Series, Abetone (IT)
*28.-30.* Juli: Chili Enduro Series, Geißkopf (DE)
*29./30.* Juli: Derby de la Croix de Chamrousse (FR)

*12./13.* August: Swiss Enduro Series, Laax (CH)
*18./19. *August: Swiss Enduro Series, Lenzerheide (CH)
*25.-27.* August: Chili Enduro Series, Reschen (AT/DE/IT)
*25.-27.* August: Nova Sport Enduro Race Morávka (CZ)
*26./27.* August: Enduro Mad'Oz (FR)
*26./27.* August: Swiss Enduro Series, Airolo (CH)

*1.-3. *September: EWS Loudenvielle (FR)
*2./3.* September: Enduro One, _Location tba_
*2./3.* September: SloEnduro Gorjanci, Novo mesto (SI)
*2./3.* September: Enduro d'Aussois (FR)
*7.-9.* September: Mondraker Enduro Team Davos (CH)
*7.-17.* September: EWS tbd (FR)
*8.-10.* September: KONA Enduro Race Špičák (CZ)
*8.-10.* September: Kitzalps Enduro, Kirchberg (AT)
*9.* September: Mad East Enduro, Hermsdorf (DE)
*9.* September: Belgian Enduro Cup, Bouillon (BE)
*9./10.* September: Swiss Enduro Series, Aletsch (CH)
*10. *September: bike components Enduro, Bussang - Saint Maurice (FR)
*16./17. *September: Swiss Enduro Series, Lötschental (CH)
*16./17. *September: Enduro Golovec Trails, Ljubljana (SI)
*19.-23.* September: Trans Madeira (PT)
*22.-24.* September: Enduro Race Klíny (CZ)
*23./24. *September: bike components Enduro, Rabenberg (DE)
*30. *September/1. Oktober: SloEnduro Grozni, Grožnjan (SI/HR)

*1.* Oktober: Toscano Enduro Series, Massa Maritttima (IT)
*7./8. *Oktober: Enduro One, Eifa (DE)
*8. *Oktober: bike components Enduro, Mollau - Husseren (FR)
*8.* Oktober: Belgian Enduro Cup, Amay (BE)
*21./22. *Oktober: _Enduro Treuchtlingen tbd _(DE)
------------------------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (21. Oktober 2022)

Winterberg/Willingen im Rahmen der Festivals- Winterberg ist dtsch. Meisterschaft - angeblich mit neuer Strecke und mehr Wertungsklassen.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (21. Oktober 2022)

palatinmartin schrieb:


> Enduro One (DE)


Öffnung der Einschreibung am 12.12.2022 um 12:12 Uhr, die alten Karnevalisten


----------



## robbi_n (21. Oktober 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Öffnung der Einschreibung am 12.12.2022 um 12:12 Uhr, die alten Karnevalisten


Da es dieses Jahr recht gut lief werde ich nächstes Jahr mal wieder selber mitstreiten.


----------



## onkel_c (22. Oktober 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> die alten Karnevalisten


E#1 ist mir aber die weitaus sympathischere Veranstaltung ;-)!


----------



## onkel_c (22. Oktober 2022)

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es auch wieder Einzelrennen wie in Tabarz oder Arnstadt, ggf. auch Eisenach geben wird. Was ist eigentlich aus dem angedrohten Thüringen Cup geworden - weiß das vllt. jemand?


----------



## SuperV4000 (2. November 2022)

Heubach Bike the Rock 22.04.2023  http://biketherock.heubach.de/startseite.html


----------



## Anna1987 (12. November 2022)

Mad East Enduro in Hermsdorf/Erzgebirge am 09.09.2023


----------



## onkel_c (18. November 2022)

Im Nachbarland sind sie schon wieder weiter: https://www.enduroserie.cz/en/


----------



## palatinmartin (1. Dezember 2022)

Und noch mehr Termine: BLINDURO in Tschechien
6./7. Mai (Lipno)
17./18. Juni (Léto)






						BLINDURO.COM
					






					www.blinduro.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palatinmartin (1. Dezember 2022)

Hab mal oben (Post#2) angefangen, die Liste aktuell zu halten. Gerne hier in den Thread posten und ich trag es oben in die Liste ein.


palatinmartin schrieb:


> _edit: wird fortlaufend aktualisiert._
> 
> 
> 22. April: Bike the Rock, Heubach (DE)
> ...


----------



## alteoma301 (1. Dezember 2022)

2023 wird sieder eine TEA geben. massives lineup der rennen: https://endurodesalpes.com/


----------



## alteoma301 (1. Dezember 2022)

hoffentlich gibts hier auch bald infos zur diesjährigen jurAlp: https://www.helveticup.com/


----------



## onkel_c (1. Dezember 2022)

18. -21.05.23 Dirt Master Festival Winterberg:





						Deutsche Meisterschaft und neue Strecke
					

. © Racement




					www.dirtmasters-festival.de


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (1. Dezember 2022)

onkel_c schrieb:


> 18. -21.05.23 Dirt Master Festival Winterberg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klingt ambitioniert, nach der etwas hakeligen Orga letztes Jahr (du warst auch nicht so begeistert, hab ich in Erinnerung) gab's wahrscheinlich Feedback.
Dann aber gleich als EWS-Qualifier? In Winterberg? Ich weiß ja nicht...



> Im kommenden Jahr wird Winterberg jedoch Gastgeber des nationalen Highlights sein, denn erstmalig wird die Deutsche Enduro Meisterschaft während des Festivals ausgetragen. Geplant ist auch, diesen international ausgetragenen Wettbewerb zusätzlich als EWS Qualifier Event zu registrieren, wodurch neben der deutschen Enduro-Elite sicherlich auch einige ausländische Fahrer in die Fußstapfen der Protagonisten von 2012, wie beispielsweise Jerome Clementz (FRA), René Wildhaber (SUI) und Anita Gehrig (SUI), treten werden. Die EWS ändert jedoch gerade die Modalitäten, so dass dieses Vorhaben noch nicht abschließend geklärt ist.


Aus dem oben zitierten Link


----------



## onkel_c (2. Dezember 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Dann aber gleich als EWS-Qualifier?


das ist ja noch nicht final geklärt... ob das was wird, darf zumindest bezweifelt werden.



nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> du warst auch nicht so begeistert, hab ich in Erinnerung


ja, das ist korrekt.

da aber diesmal ein gewisser benny h. seine finger dort im spiel hat mache ich mir um den anspruch der stages weniger gedanken. das wird schon...

die gesamtlänge wird vermutlich eher wieder geringer ausfallen. aber was willste machen: w'berg liegt halt nicht in den alpen;-). es gibt eben nur 'eingeschränkt' höhenmeter!

und wenn du wirklich lang (zeit) + tiefenmeter haben willst, dann wird es in w'berg ganz schnell ziemlich hart. gab es dort auch schon mal und auch ein markus k. war danach nach eigener aussage doch 'ziemlich platt'... waren mehr als 1500hm und echt heftig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (2. Dezember 2022)

Die Franzosen haben auch noch was zu bieten:
Enduro du Lion: https://endurodulion.com/
Enduro2 Meribel: https://enduro2.fr/


----------



## onkel_c (2. Dezember 2022)

26.05. – 29.05.2023: Bike Festival Willingen
Web: https://willingen.bike-festival.de/


----------



## Zeppi (6. Dezember 2022)

Bikefestival in Riva wird es bestimmt auch wieder ein Endurorennen geben.


----------



## palatinmartin (6. Dezember 2022)

Zeppi schrieb:


> Bikefestival in Riva wird es bestimmt auch wieder ein Endurorennen geben.


Ja, in der Tat: https://riva.bike-festival.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Dokumente/Programm/Programm_Riva_deu_2022_04.pdf

Danke fürs Posten. Hab's eingetragen.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (7. Dezember 2022)

Bin sehr auf E1 gespannt, mal schauen ob es wieder mehr wie 2-3 Rennen gibt und keine inoffizielle hessische Meisterschaft.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (7. Dezember 2022)

Termine des Belgian Enduro Cup sind draußen:


----------



## onkel_c (8. Dezember 2022)

oh chaudfontaine. da werden erinnerungen an (sehr) alte dh zeiten wach....

enduro one (vorerst): 24./25.6 Rossbach
2./3.09 tba
7./8.10. Eifa


----------



## mad raven (10. Dezember 2022)

onkel_c schrieb:


> Enduro one (vorerst): 24./25.6 Rossbach
> 2./3.09 tba
> 7./8.10. Eifa


Jetzt steh's auch so auf deren Homepage


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (10. Dezember 2022)

onkel_c schrieb:


> enduro one (vorerst): 24./25.6 Rossbach
> 2./3.09 tba
> 7./8.10. Eifa


Planen laut eigener Aussage wohl noch weitere Rennen und veröffentlichen erstmal die fixen Termine...wobei einer davon ja (offenbar) schon nicht ganz fest steht bzgl. Ort.


----------



## palatinmartin (11. Dezember 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Planen laut eigener Aussage wohl noch weitere Rennen und veröffentlichen erstmal die fixen Termine...wobei einer davon ja (offenbar) schon nicht ganz fest steht bzgl. Ort.


Frage mich gerade, wie man sich als Veranstalter auf ein Datum festlegen kann, wenn man noch gar keine Location hat. 😀 Aber sie werden schon wissen, was sie tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jr.tobi87 (11. Dezember 2022)

palatinmartin schrieb:


> Frage mich gerade, wie man sich als Veranstalter auf ein Datum festlegen kann, wenn man noch gar keine Location hat. 😀 Aber sie werden schon wissen, was sie tun.


Vermutlich gibt es schon konkrete zusagen, die nur terminlich in Abhängigkeiten voneinander stehen.

Also z.B. Location A hat für Juli und September zugesagt, wartet aber noch ob Location B die Genehmigung bekommt für September. 

So wäre der Termin abgesichert, egal wo.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (11. Dezember 2022)

Da kommt auch irgendwas neues:



MangoHenry schrieb:


> Watch out for Chili Enduro Series 2023 🌶️!
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/chilimotion?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=









						chilimotion | Chili Enduro Series 2023
					






					chilimotion.de


----------



## FloriLori (12. Dezember 2022)

Gibt es einen Termin ab wann man sich in Winterberg anmelden kann für die deutsche Meisterschaft?


----------



## F124 (12. Dezember 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Da kommt auch irgendwas neues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier gibts schon paar mehr Infos: https://chilimotion.de/ces2023-hier-baut-henry/
Die Locations sind im Dropdown Menü auch schon eingetragen.


----------



## Muckal (12. Dezember 2022)

F124 schrieb:


> Hier gibts schon paar mehr Infos: https://chilimotion.de/ces2023-hier-baut-henry/
> Die Locations sind im Dropdown Menü auch schon eingetragen.


Wenn die Veranstaltung so professionell (damit wirbt man ja) ist wie die Website geht's wohl per Rad rauf und mitm Lift runter.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (12. Dezember 2022)

Die Firma vom Michael Kull der früher bei Schwalbe war organisiert? 






						Impressum | Raccoon Media GmbH
					






					raccoon-media.de
				









Anmeldegebühr wird sicher dreistellig, wie bei TT und AES, weil das ist ja offensichtlich der Nachfolger.


----------



## palatinmartin (12. Dezember 2022)

Mondraker Enduro Team Davos, Anmeldung öffnet am 21. Dezember.


----------



## Patrice_F (16. Dezember 2022)

Best.race.EVER!


----------



## Walkerk (17. Dezember 2022)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Best.race.EVER!


das mondraker rennen? oder war das jetzt ironisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (17. Dezember 2022)

Ja und nein.

Ich empfehle jedem, sich schnell für dieses Rennen anzumelden!

Wenns nicht schon bereits ausverkauft ist, weil die Vorjahresstarter einen kleinen Vorsprung erhalten.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Dezember 2022)

Da kann man sich nur als Zweierteam anmelden?


----------



## Patrice_F (17. Dezember 2022)

Nein, auch als 3er bis 6er. 

Nur ganz alleine Fahren geht nicht.


----------



## onkel_c (17. Dezember 2022)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Nur ganz alleine Fahren geht nicht.


---> uninteressant!


----------



## Patrice_F (17. Dezember 2022)

Bist schonmal im 2er Team gefahren?

bei ähnlich guten Fahrern macht das eindeutig mehr Spass als alleine. Zumindest sagen das relativ viele, die schon Teamrennen absolviert haben. Wichtig ist einfach, dass man (ungefähr) dasselbe Level hat, sonst kippts schnell ins Gegenteil.

Enduro Team hat in der Region Klosters/Davos mMn mit die besten Trails die es gibt und ich bin doch schon das ein oder andere Rennen gefahren.
Gruss


----------



## onkel_c (17. Dezember 2022)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Bist schonmal im 2er Team gefahren?


nö, nicht teamfähig. deshalb individualsport!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr-andi (17. Dezember 2022)

onkel_c schrieb:


> nö, nicht teamfähig. deshalb individualsport!


dito🤣
Ausserdem wirds in unserem, erst recht in deinem Alter schon eng...da sterben schon alle weg.
Obwohl: 3er-Team mit @Bergmolch? 4er-Team mit @KäptnFR? 😉


----------



## Patrice_F (17. Dezember 2022)

Lets do this👌🏻 wir starten nächstes Jahr auch mal als 3er Team. Für mich jedes Jahr das Highlight Rennen schlechthin.


----------



## onkel_c (18. Dezember 2022)

fr-andi schrieb:


> 4er-Team mit @KäptnFR?


das wär noch a mal was...


----------



## andisbiker (20. Dezember 2022)

palatinmartin schrieb:


> *Veröffentlichte Termine:*
> _edit: wird fortlaufend aktualisiert. Neue Termine gerne im Thread posten, werden dann hier eingetragen_
> 
> *22. *April: Bike the Rock, Heubach (DE)
> ...


Swiss Enduro Series, sind alle neuen Rennen eingetragen


----------



## andisbiker (20. Dezember 2022)

palatinmartin schrieb:


> *Veröffentlichte Termine:*
> _edit: wird fortlaufend aktualisiert. Neue Termine gerne im Thread posten, werden dann hier eingetragen_
> 
> *22. *April: Bike the Rock, Heubach (DE)
> ...


Swiss Enduro Serie, Auf der Page sind alle aktuellen Daten fürs 2023 aufgeschaltet und die Anmeldung beginnt im Februar


----------



## palatinmartin (20. Dezember 2022)

Termine für die bike components Enduro Tour sind da.


----------



## alteoma301 (20. Dezember 2022)

nice. auf der website sind es noch die alten daten.


----------



## suoixon (20. Dezember 2022)

Bin gespannt ob Rabenberg in ähnlicher Manier abliefern kann wie Frankfreich.


palatinmartin schrieb:


> Termine für die bike components Enduro Tour sind da.


----------



## XLS (20. Dezember 2022)

suoixon schrieb:


> Bin gespannt ob Rabenberg in ähnlicher Manier abliefern kann wie Frankfreich.


...wirklich das Rabenberg von der Trailtrophy?!!


----------



## suoixon (20. Dezember 2022)

XLS schrieb:


> ...wirklich das Rabenberg von der Trailtrophy?!!


Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du 2x warmes Essen + Mega Verpflegung für unter 50€ bekommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr-andi (20. Dezember 2022)

XLS schrieb:


> ...wirklich das Rabenberg von der Trailtrophy?!!


auch mein erster Gedanke, aber kann ich mir kaum vorstellen


----------



## alteoma301 (21. Dezember 2022)

palatinmartin schrieb:


> Termine für die bike components Enduro Tour sind da.


guggt euch mal die unten angegebene url an. ^^


----------



## ritzel007 (21. Dezember 2022)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> guggt euch mal die unten angegebene url an. ^^


Die Seite ist veraltet.


----------



## alteoma301 (21. Dezember 2022)

welche?


----------



## LarsLangfinger (22. Dezember 2022)

Genial das ihr die Liste pflegt und aktualisiert. Hatte das in der Vergangenheit immer für mich gemacht, war ne nervige Arbeit. Danke euch dafür!


----------



## suoixon (22. Dezember 2022)

fr-andi schrieb:


> auch mein erster Gedanke, aber kann ich mir kaum vorstellen


Laut Kommentaren von BC auf Facebook ist es genau das.

URL passt auch, Seite halt nicht. War schon immer so. Reicht ja auch bis 31.1. erledigt zu haben


----------



## Anna1987 (29. Dezember 2022)

chilimotion | Coming soon
					






					chilimotion.de
				





Die CES hat den Termin in Sušice um ne Woche vorverlegt. Findet jetzt am 05.-07.05.2023 statt.


----------



## tedchalk (29. Dezember 2022)

Danke für den Hinweis. 
Aber scho sehr gute Planung. Paar Tage nach Veröffentlichung Terminverschiebung. Und dann auch noch als direkte Konkurrenz zu Blinduro paar Meter weiter. 
Aber so brauch ich mich schonmal nicht mehr über Preis für CES Event 1 ärgern. Gibt ja Auswahl


----------



## onkel_c (31. Dezember 2022)

E1 16./17.06.: https://www.enduro-one.com/news/850...bei-lichtenfels-in-oberfranken-kommt-neu-dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (31. Dezember 2022)

onkel_c schrieb:


> E1 16./17.06.: https://www.enduro-one.com/news/850...bei-lichtenfels-in-oberfranken-kommt-neu-dazu


Das könnte gut werden. Der auf der Strecke Gabs vorher schon ne enduro Wertung.
Bin den Marathon schon gefahren.

Tiptop organisiert!


----------



## SpeedyGo (2. Januar 2023)

palatinmartin schrieb:


> *Veröffentlichte Termine:*
> _edit: wird fortlaufend aktualisiert. Neue Termine gerne im Thread posten, werden dann hier eingetragen_
> 
> *22. *April: Bike the Rock, Heubach (DE)
> ...


Sehr cool, danke für die Updates. Ich überlege schon krampfhaft, wie man die Daten mit einer Map kombinieren kann. Oder gibt's das schon?


----------



## mad raven (2. Januar 2023)

SpeedyGo schrieb:


> Sehr cool, danke für die Updates. Ich überlege schon krampfhaft, wie man die Daten mit einer Map kombinieren kann. Oder gibt's das schon?


sollte mit google maps möglich sein. (click). muss man nur alles eintragen und die Infos angeben, Aber schöne idee


----------



## write-only (2. Januar 2023)

SpeedyGo schrieb:


> Sehr cool, danke für die Updates. Ich überlege schon krampfhaft, wie man die Daten mit einer Map kombinieren kann. Oder gibt's das schon?


https://umap.openstreetmap.de/de/ Ist ziemlich schick für sowas.


----------



## SpeedyGo (3. Januar 2023)

Danke für den Tipp. Bevor ich mich da reinfuchse: Weiß jemand, ob dort eine Navigationsleiste darstellbar ist?

Mit Google MyMaps würde das so aussehen, wie im Anhang. Da kann man in der Navigationsleiste dann später relativ einfach Veranstaltungen chronologisch einbauen.









						MTB Events/Gravity – Google My Maps
					

Red       = Mix (z.B. XC, END, DH) Blue     = END Black   = DH  4Enduro Series (IT) https://4enduro.it/  Blinduro (CZ) http://www.blinduro.com/   https://www.bike-components-endurotour.com/de/ https://www.belgianendurocup.com/en https://www.enduro-one.com/ http://enduromtbseries.pl/pl/  T-Mobile...




					www.google.com


----------



## write-only (3. Januar 2023)

Sidebar direkt glaub nicht, da kann man nur verschiedene Ebenen anzeigen. Aber dafür kann man die Popups komplett selbst gestalten.





Wenn man da unten auf "Daten Anzeigen" geht kommt man auch auf ne Liste von allem was in dem Layer ist, aber das ist natürlich nicht grade intuitiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (3. Januar 2023)

SpeedyGo schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Bevor ich mich da reinfuchse: Weiß jemand, ob dort eine Navigationsleiste darstellbar ist?
> 
> Mit Google MyMaps würde das so aussehen, wie im Anhang. Da kann man in der Navigationsleiste dann später relativ einfach Veranstaltungen chronologisch einbauen.
> 
> ...



Es gab mal hier auf Mtb-News.de diese oder sehr ähnliche Funktion. Man konnte damals seine Tour einstellen mit Adresse des Treffpunkts um Mitfahrer zu finden oder zu informieren. Das wurde wimre dann auch auf einer Karte dargestellt. Das scheint aber nicht mehr vorhanden zu sein?? Mal beim Forenbetreiber anfragen.


----------



## RudiGonzales (3. Januar 2023)

.


----------



## SpeedyGo (3. Januar 2023)

Schade, das verschieben von einzelnen Events funktioniert in umap leider nicht. Zumindest nicht ohne tiefere Kenntnisse des Programms 



			MTB Events 2023 - uMap


----------



## onkel_c (3. Januar 2023)

Heuer Einzelrennen und NICHT Teil des Tirol Cups (noch keine Termine aktuell):
KITZALPS ENDURO RACE – 8. BIS 10. SEPTEMBER 2023​
da kommen erinnerungen hoch: https://bikeacademy.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/kitzalps-enduro-start.jpg

war eins der krassesten rennen (em 2015), die ich je gefahren bin. 3 tage dauerregen wie aus kübeln + schnee in den höheren lagen... aber gelohnt hat's am ende dann ja doch noch


----------



## SpeedyGo (5. Januar 2023)

Kann man das so gebrauchen?
Dann würde ich noch weitere Termin ergänzen...









						MTB Events/Gravity – Google My Maps
					

Red       = Mix (z.B. XC, END, DH) Blue     = END Black   = DH  4Enduro Series (IT) https://4enduro.it/  Blinduro (CZ) http://www.blinduro.com/   https://www.bike-components-endurotour.com/de/ https://www.belgianendurocup.com/en https://www.enduro-one.com/ http://enduromtbseries.pl/pl/  T-Mobile...




					www.google.com


----------



## LarsLangfinger (5. Januar 2023)

SloEnduro 2023 Online:
April 1/2 – SloEnduro Kamplc, Ajdovščina (SloEnduro 1)
April 22/23 – SloEnduro Borovci, Ilirska Bistrica (SloEnduro 2)
May 13/14 – SloEnduro Perkmandeljc, Mežica (SloEnduro 3)
May 27/28 – SloEnduro Cilenca, Zagorje ob Savi (SloEnduro 4)
June 10/11 – SloEnduro Trbovlje, Trbovlje (National Championships)
June 24/25 – SloEnduro Krokar, Dobrna (SloEnduro 5)
September 2/3 – SloEnduro Gorjanci, Novo mesto (SloEnduro 6)
September 16/17 – Enduro Golovec Trails, Ljubljana (promotional event)
September 30/October 1 – SloEnduro Grozni, Grožnjan (Cro) (SloEnduro 7 – finale)

Und die TES Termine sind auch Online


----------



## LaiNico (5. Januar 2023)

SpeedyGo schrieb:


> Kann man das so gebrauchen?
> Dann würde ich noch weitere Termin ergänzen...
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, danke für die Vorarbeit.
Ein technischer Punkt: Bei Trieb steht in den Details "Trieb", in der Karte aber "Lichtenfels".

Sonstiges Feedback:
Ich habe es geöffnet und war zunächst überfordert. Für welchen Anwendungsfall hilft mir die Darstellung?

die zeitliche Auflistung an der linken Seite ist in der Formatierung sehr unübersichtlich, nicht ansprechend. Wenn man das "Format" außer Acht lässt kann man da aber theoretisch schauen ob man für ein freies Wochenende, welches man in der Zukunft hat/kennt, ggf. eine Beschäftigung findet. Es ist auch gut, dass bei Klick auf das Event die Karte dann dahin zoomt. So bekommt man einen Eindruck wie weit das vom Wohnort weg ist.
die geografische Darstellung kann helfen wenn man sagt ich möchte nur Rennen im Umkreis Luftlinie 200 km mitfahren. Wobei die Anreisezeit mit Auto selten mit der Luftliniendistanz im direkten Zusammenhang steht. Für das Gewinnen eines kurzen Eindruck "wo gibt es Rennen" könnte es nutzbar sein, wird aber vermutlich, wenn Du weitere Daten ergänzt, auch bald unübersichtlich.
Fazit:
Ich bin grundsätzlich Fan von solchen Dingen, kann mich aber noch nicht so recht in Anwendungsfälle hinein denken.
Mir würden gewisse Filtermöglichkeiten zur Strukturierung der Karteninhalte ggf. helfen.


----------



## SpeedyGo (5. Januar 2023)

LaiNico schrieb:


> Cool, danke für die Vorarbeit.
> Ein technischer Punkt: Bei Trieb steht in den Details "Trieb", in der Karte aber "Lichtenfels".
> 
> Sonstiges Feedback:
> ...


Hallo LaiNico,

danke für das Feedback. Es ist ja erstmal nur ein erster Wurf mit *Prio auf das Eventdatum* = wo habe ich Zeit.

Jedes weitere Feature (wie z.B. die Einbindung von map.calc für Umkreise) übersteigt leider meine Fähigkeiten. Es muss ja auch nicht Google Maps bleiben. Sofern jemand hier fitter ist, bekommen wir ja eventuell etwas auf Open Source Basis hin...

Ganz so einfach ist das wohl nicht, sonst hätten die einschlägigen Portale es längst umgesetzt.



Zu Trieb: Habe ich so von der Enduro1 Seite übernommen. Der Ort heißt Lichtenfels-Trieb 🤷‍♂️


----------



## onkel_c (5. Januar 2023)

Top, Elba passt


----------



## LarsLangfinger (5. Januar 2023)

Ist geil da.
War zwar nicht beim Rennen aber bin da mal rum geradelt. Ist bestimmt nice.
Wie hieß denn nochmal die Enduro Serie in Norditalien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (5. Januar 2023)

TES = Toscana Enduro Series

Lohnt sich. Ich bin zur Saisonvorbereitung mit meiner Tochter dort vor Ort. Passt super ein Rennen mitnehmen zu können, zumal das Gelände schon anspruchsvoller ist und die Stages auch mitunter 'länger'!


----------



## fr-andi (5. Januar 2023)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Wie hieß denn nochmal die Enduro Serie in Norditalien?


Piemonte und so:


----------



## LarsLangfinger (6. Januar 2023)

Achja geil, danke!


----------



## SpeedyGo (6. Januar 2023)

Kann hierzu jemand was sagen?
T-Mobile Czech Enduro Serie 








						T-Mobile Czech Enduro Serie
					

Enduro is about the connection between technology and physical endurance, and is ideal for universal riders who prefer a combination of technical riding and endurance, regardless of natural and climatic conditions. It combines the best of all MTB disciplines: DH, XC and Marathon. Enduro combines...




					www.enduroserie.cz
				



​








						MTB Events/Gravity – Google My Maps
					

Red       = Mix (z.B. XC, END, DH) Blue     = END Black   = DH  4Enduro Series (IT) https://4enduro.it/  Blinduro (CZ) http://www.blinduro.com/   https://www.bike-components-endurotour.com/de/ https://www.belgianendurocup.com/en https://www.enduro-one.com/ http://enduromtbseries.pl/pl/  T-Mobile...




					www.google.com


----------



## onkel_c (7. Januar 2023)

@speedy: was willst du genau wissen?

die rennen in der cz sind teils sehr technisch, anspruchsvoll. manchmal auch sehr steil. konditionell sehr fordernd. die anstiege haben es in sich. mit e1 nicht vergleichbar. vom technischen anspruch her auf höchstem level teils. das ist manchmal absolutes ews niveau! die stages können auch lang werden 5min+.
wer dort startet sollte fit sein!


----------



## RudiGonzales (7. Januar 2023)

onkel_c schrieb:


> @speedy: was willst du genau wissen?
> 
> die rennen in der cz sind teils sehr technisch, anspruchsvoll. manchmal auch sehr steil. konditionell sehr fordernd. die anstiege haben es in sich. mit e1 nicht vergleichbar. vom technischen anspruch her auf höchstem level teils. das ist manchmal absolutes ews niveau! die stages können auch lang werden 5min+.
> wer dort startet sollte fit sein!


Genau das 👍🏻 Besten Dank


----------



## Muckal (7. Januar 2023)

RudiGonzales schrieb:


> Genau das 👍🏻 Besten Dank


Ich kenne jetzt nur Spicak,  das ist schon technisch und meinereiner als Gelegenheitsrennfahrer braucht da auch mal 8 min für ne Stage, Siegerzeit wird dann so bei 5-6 min sein. Die sind dann teils auch tretintensiv, gerade wenn man kaum schwung aus den Kurven mitnimmt  Aber trotzdem weniger treten als bei der E1 am Ochsenkopf oder TT (Chili whatever) am Geisskopf. Die Transfers sind konditionell nicht besonders anspruchsvoll. Zadov ist dieses Jahr leider nicht dabei, das hätte mich mal interessiert.
Preislich sind die CES Rennen auch attraktiver.


----------



## onkel_c (7. Januar 2023)

Muckal schrieb:


> Die Transfers sind konditionell nicht besonders anspruchsvoll.


nicht so in Kliny oder Klinovec. Wenn du mit Lizenz in der Pro Kategorie fährst, ist das nicht ohne. Gerade mit Zusatzstage 'Pro' kommt da einiges an Höhenmetern teils. Training + Renntag ergibt dasnn schon ein interessantes Wochenende ;-)!Bei Regen wird's 'zach'!
Aer ich bin ja auch schon Opa  , den Jungspunts fällt's bestimmt leichter ...


----------



## nahazz (Montag um 00:13)

Heyho! 

Würde gerne beim Enduro-Rennen "Bike the Rock" mitfahren. Wäre mein erstes Enduro-Rennen.

Wüsste jemand von euch auf wie viel Höhenmetern ich mich einstellen muss? 

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tnk (Montag um 06:38)

nahazz schrieb:


> Heyho!
> 
> Würde gerne beim Enduro-Rennen "Bike the Rock" mitfahren. Wäre mein erstes Enduro-Rennen.
> 
> ...


Rechne mal mit 1000hm auf ~24km, das sagt meine Strava Aufzeichnung aus 2022


----------



## bad_fox (Montag um 22:29)

01.07 Inselsberg Enduro in Bad Tabarz.








						Inselsberg ENDURO | Mtb-Bad Tabarz
					

Inselsberg ENDURO am 01.Juli 2023 !!!!!!!!!.




					www.mtb-bad-tabarz.de


----------



## SpeedyGo (Dienstag um 18:01)

bad_fox schrieb:


> 01.07 Inselsberg Enduro in Bad Tabarz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist in Martins Liste bereits drin 





						Enduro Rennen 2023
					

Welche jedermann Enduro Rennen wird es 2023 geben ?




					www.mtb-news.de
				




hier auch https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/edit?mid=1rtgX12s4ZFKl2vNs_7qkMMRrxtwm7ds&usp=sharing 😉


----------



## palatinmartin (Dienstag um 19:33)

SpeedyGo schrieb:


> Ist in Martins Liste bereits drin


Aber erst seitdem es @bad_fox hier gepostet hat. 😀


----------



## Anna1987 (Dienstag um 20:02)

onkel_c schrieb:


> @speedy: was willst du genau wissen?
> 
> die rennen in der cz sind teils sehr technisch, anspruchsvoll. manchmal auch sehr steil. konditionell sehr fordernd. die anstiege haben es in sich. mit e1 nicht vergleichbar. vom technischen anspruch her auf höchstem level teils. das ist manchmal absolutes ews niveau! die stages können auch lang werden 5min+.
> wer dort startet sollte fit sein!




So extrem würde ich es nicht einordnen. Ich war in Klinovec und Zadov und bin mit 140 mm sehr gut zurecht gekommen. Es sind ganz normale Enduro-Trails ohne diesen Flow-Schnickschnack. Die Stagezeiten lagen bei mir i.d.R. bei ~5 Minuten, und ich bin nicht besonders schnell. Der durchschnittliche männliche Fahrer sollte das eher in 3,5-4 Min. schaffen. Wer Bock auf eine zusätzliche Stage hat, fährt in der Kategorie Race, für die anderen gibt es die Kategorie Hobby. Die Transfers sind alle machbar gewesen (obwohl Uphills nicht meine Stärke sind). Man konnte bei beiden Veranstaltungen alle Strecken uneingeschränkt trainieren und es gab eine richtig richtig gute Verpflegungsstation.
Bei Nässe steigt der Anspruch allerdings ins Unermessliche. 👻


----------



## SpeedyGo (Dienstag um 20:17)

Anna1987 schrieb:


> So extrem würde ich es nicht einordnen. Ich war in Klinovec und Zadov und bin mit 140 mm sehr gut zurecht gekommen. Es sind ganz normale Enduro-Trails ohne diesen Flow-Schnickschnack. Die Stagezeiten lagen bei mir i.d.R. bei ~5 Minuten, und ich bin nicht besonders schnell. Der durchschnittliche männliche Fahrer sollte das eher in 3,5-4 Min. schaffen. Wer Bock auf eine zusätzliche Stage hat, fährt in der Kategorie Race, für die anderen gibt es die Kategorie Hobby. Die Transfers sind alle machbar gewesen (obwohl Uphills nicht meine Stärke sind). Man konnte bei beiden Veranstaltungen alle Strecken uneingeschränkt trainieren und es gab eine richtig richtig gute Verpflegungsstation.
> Bei Nässe steigt der Anspruch allerdings ins Unermessliche. 👻


Besten Dank für das ausführliche Feedback 🤟


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (Mittwoch um 06:20)

Anna1987 schrieb:


> Bei Nässe steigt der Anspruch allerdings ins Unermessliche.


das nicht, aber es wird teils sehr, sehr sportlich. In Kliny sind die Anstiege gerade auch bei Nässe zach. Gerade zur Pro Stage hoch. Mit fahren ist da nix ... Und der Hang wird lang und länger. Und beachtlich steil ist's auch. Bei Nässe war die Stage dann zusätzlich nach der bergan Schinderei auch  sehr, sehr amtlich!

Zwei Stages waren gute 6min +.

Trainingstag + Raceday in Summe bei nassen Bedingungen fand ich dort schon sehr fordernd. Auf meiner Skala an Rennbelastung lag das ganz weit im vorderen Drittel.


----------

